# Typ von Object herausfinden



## port29 (9. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauch mal eben einen kurzen Denkanstoß. Ich rufe Mails per IMAP und der JavaMail Klasse ab. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:


```
Object msgObject = msgs[j].getContent();
```

Damit rufe ich den Inhalt vom Server ab. Jetzt können zwei Sachen passieren: 
msgObject ist ein String, dann muss ich das ganze einfach nur umcasten und ich habe den Nachrichtentext. Dann kann es aber sein, dass das Object eine Multipart Message ist vom Typ javax.mail.internet.MimeMultipart durch den ich dann iterieren muss, um an den eigentlichen Text zu kommen. Doch wie finde ich heraus, ob msgObject jetzt ein String oder etwas anderes ist?


----------



## SONY2 (9. August 2008)

Du kannst mithilfe von instanceof Testen ob dein Object ein String ist.


```
if(msgObject instanceof String)
{
   // String verarbeitung
}
else
{
  // ansonsten
}
```

..sollte so eigentlich funktionieren, garantiere es aber nicht (habs nich getestet).

Gruß
sony2


----------

